# Asheville, NC



## bryanpearl (Nov 12, 2012)

Hello I am currently persuing my associates degree in paramedicine from my local technical college. I'm planning on moving to Asheville, NC after that. I was wondering if there are good opportunities there. Thanks!


----------



## throcktharock (Nov 12, 2012)

The EMS provider for Asheville and the surrounding area is Buncombe County EMS. All information is on their website. 

http://www.buncombecounty.org/governing/depts/es/Ems.aspx

Throck


----------



## waffleiron (Nov 12, 2012)

Just got done with CCEMTP school in Asheville. I can help here.

Most of the counties in Western NC have their own municipal EMS. Most are ALS level. Not sure which ones are hiring right now. Mission Hospital, which is the level 2 trauma center and referral center for the region, runs their own EMS as well called Regional Transport Services, or RTS. They do interfacility ALS and BLS, run 2 CCT trucks, and the 911 for Madison, Mitchell, and Yancey counties. RTS is a pretty good outfit, most of the people I talked to that worked there like it. They don't appear to be hiring right now but they put up paramedic openings semi-often. Their jobs website is www.jobsatmission.org. 

There's also a company in the area called MEDIC, which seems like a typical run of the mill private EMS. Don't know much about them so I won't comment too much. They are NOT related in any way to MEDIC in Mecklenburg County though, that much I know. 

Also, this website might help. It's the job board from the NC OEMS website. It doesn't show a lot of the job openings that are out there, but it's a good thing to keep an eye on if anything interesting pops up. Link below:

http://news.ncems.org/employment.htm

Hope this helps!


----------



## Imacho (Nov 12, 2012)

Asheville is gorgeous!


----------



## Sharky (Nov 12, 2012)

Asheville. The Appalachian San Francisco.


----------



## Fish (Nov 13, 2012)

Sharky said:


> Asheville. The Appalachian San Francisco.



What chu mean?


----------



## Sharky (Nov 14, 2012)

Fish said:


> What chu mean?



Assuming that you're asking "what do you mean?" in some broken English sort-of way....

Pretty much every characterization/stereotype of San Francisco (aside from those that are obviously geographic/location specific) and its residents can be applied to Asheville and its residents.


----------



## Fish (Nov 14, 2012)

Sharky said:


> Assuming that you're asking "what do you mean?" in some broken English sort-of way....
> 
> Pretty much every characterization/stereotype of San Francisco (aside from those that are obviously geographic/location specific) and its residents can be applied to Asheville and its residents.



Yes, that was exactly what I ment. In my broken english way...

Well the sterotypes/characterization of San Fransico are of it being liberal, heavily populated by gay and lesbian, full of smog, and a way cool China town and fish market. Lots of music and arts.

All that applies?


----------



## throcktharock (Nov 14, 2012)

Sharky said:


> Assuming that you're asking "what do you mean?" in some broken English sort-of way....
> 
> Pretty much every characterization/stereotype of San Francisco (aside from those that are obviously geographic/location specific) and its residents can be applied to Asheville and its residents.



I agree with ^^^ this guy. Stand at the triangle where College St and Patton split for 5 minutes, you'll agree too. UNC-Asheville is an artsy school, and most of the local restaurants are geared towards that crowd. There are a few places that don't fit that characterization, like Mast General Store, but 90% of Asheville is just like Sharky said. 

That being said, you should visit where you would like to work, because this will potentially be your new home. Go be a tourist, you may love it there. I'd recommend visiting the Grove Park Inn and the Biltmore, those are my favorites. 

Throck


----------



## throcktharock (Nov 14, 2012)

Fish said:


> Yes, that was exactly what I ment. In my broken english way...
> 
> Well the sterotypes/characterization of San Fransico are of it being liberal, heavily populated by gay and lesbian, full of smog, and a way cool China town and fish market. Lots of music and arts.
> 
> All that applies?



And no smog. Just fog. Much healthier. 

Throck


----------



## Fish (Nov 14, 2012)

throcktharock said:


> And no smog. Just fog. Much healthier.
> 
> Throck



Well that is good because "I got Asthma, aint no body got time for that"....... Sweet Brown


----------



## waffleiron (Nov 14, 2012)

I kind of agree with these posts. There is a large artsy hippy crowd there. But if you're not into that sort of thing you can just as easily avoid it too. If you get out of the city, it turns back into good ol' Western North Carolina real quick. The city and the surrounding area are beautiful. Good food everywhere, lots of good beer as well. Farm fresh produce everywhere.

Also, as luck would have it, Mission Hospital just posted job openings for a full time Critical Care Paramedic and another opening for Mitchell County EMS. I just got a job somewhere else (literally 2 hours ago) otherwise I'd be all over those.


----------



## bryanpearl (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks for the responses! Yes Asheville looks so beautiful my GF and I are very excited to move there in a couple of years once I'm done with school. I just wanted to make sure that there were opportunities there for a new medic with EMT experience (which will be my situation). 

I like the thought of working through a hospital run outfit, that would probably be ideal for me personally. Kind of want to stay away from private companies (unless theyre military contractors, $$$) as I've heard either great or terrible things.


----------



## bryanpearl (Nov 19, 2012)

Also, does anyone know about what the wages in Asheville or surrounding area typically are?

I'd even get the CCEMTP for a job at Mission


----------



## waffleiron (Nov 19, 2012)

I think it's upper 14's to mid 15's/hr at Mission. Certainly do not quote me on that but that's my hunch. Cost of living is pretty low in the area so it kind of evens out. Most of the municipal EMS pays similar I believe. Don't quote me on that either though. 

As for CCEMTP, I recommend the program I went to at Asheville Buncombe Technical Community College. Really good instructors and one of the least expensive CCEMTP programs I've seen. They just had a class back in September so it may be a little while (less than a year) before the next one. It's a popular class that's run fairly regularly which means there's a lot of people with that training in the area, so the CCT job at Mision is a bit competitive to get (it looks like they've already closed down the CCT opening since I last posted here a few days ago).


----------



## PirateMedic3 (May 21, 2016)

bryanpearl said:


> Also, does anyone know about what the wages in Asheville or surrounding area typically are?
> 
> I'd even get the CCEMTP for a job at Mission



Did you ever land a job at Mission?


----------

